# Leaky bottle



## AmyH (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi. I was wondering if anyone could help me.
Today I adopted a hamster called Ralph and brought him home. As I was getting his cage ready, I filled his bottle up with water but I noticed it wouldn't stop leaking. I took it back to the shop where they changed it for me. When I came home it was fine but I've noticed it's started leaking again.

Has anyone got any advice please?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

check the posistioning of your cage is it near a radiator or draft? changes in temperature can make them leak, also make sure that when you first fill it you fill it all the way to the top


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Are you using the Classic bottles: Classic Hamster Bottle 150ml

They tend to be more reliable and clear so you can see water levels. As mentioned, you need to fill them to the top and try not to leave too many air bubbles to prevent leakages.


----------

